# Anyone know where I can find maternity pants?



## DarkHuntressMedic (Jul 25, 2009)

Hi everyone, I am having a hard time finding maternity pants for work. Galls has them but I have heard they are horrible. I would appreciate any suggestions. (For now I'm using a belly band to get a little more wear time out of my regular pants.) Thanks!


----------



## MMiz (Jul 26, 2009)

After a google search it seems like:

AllHeart sells EMS Maternity Pants
Carleton Uniform sells EMS Maternity Pants

I hope that helps!


----------



## DarkHuntressMedic (Aug 3, 2009)

thanks matt- they weren't exactly what i was looking for but the effort is much appreciated. I'm going to just take my regular pants to the tailor. Thanks again


----------



## Sasha (Aug 3, 2009)

Can't you just wear bigger pants??


----------



## medic417 (Aug 3, 2009)

Try the search feature as I seem to recall a discussion that even included a way to modify your current pants.


----------



## Hockey (Aug 3, 2009)

Suspenders? 


I worked with one girl who tried it out and said it wasn't bad.  Just really awkard


----------



## akflightmedic (Aug 3, 2009)

Sasha said:


> Can't you just wear bigger pants??



Ha ha ha  Sasha  you so funny!!!

Doesn't exactly work that way with the shape of the body and all, sucks for comfort.


----------



## Medic744 (Aug 3, 2009)

During my pregnancy I wore ****ies that sat low on my hips in a bigger size.  It was my prefrence because I didn't carry very low and hate having waistbands on my stomach.  Even my one pair of maternity jeans ended up with the band on my waist. Its all going to depend on your body shape and prefrences on how you wear your pants now.


----------



## paccookie (Aug 3, 2009)

DarkHuntressMedic said:


> thanks matt- they weren't exactly what i was looking for but the effort is much appreciated. I'm going to just take my regular pants to the tailor. Thanks again



A girl who works with me has a six month old and I think that's what she ended up doing.  I'll ask her the next time I see her.  She worked up until about four weeks before her baby was born, so she wasn't exactly tiny.  lol  Congrats!!


----------



## Sasha (Aug 3, 2009)

Haha. You seem to know a lot aboutpregnancy. You sure your name isn't Thomas Beatie?





akflightmedic said:


> Ha ha ha  Sasha  you so funny!!!
> 
> Doesn't exactly work that way with the shape of the body and all, sucks for comfort.


----------



## EMS49393 (Aug 3, 2009)

Taking a few pairs of your regular pants to a tailor to have them put in one of those elastic baby panels is your best bet.  That's what I'd do, except I don't need the tailor.


----------

